# Aromasin dosage to prevent gyno getting worse



## mrbig! (May 9, 2013)

Hi lads. Basically last course i did i had a gyno flare up on high dose of test and arimidex didnt cut it so ended up having to use letro which worked but crashed my estrogen bad and made me feel like ****. Started a new course 4weeks ago of 450 test tren mast ew and thought id give adex another try as much lower test dose but ita flaired up again...itchy sensitive nips. So iv decided to switch to aromasin and see how i get on. Was just wondering what dosage i should start on.. was thinking 12.5mg ed?? Help appreciated.


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

Why don't you run nolva if gyno is your only concern?


----------



## mrbig! (May 9, 2013)

Doesnt do **** all for me pal.. also heard not to run it with tren? I was on it when it flared up and last course too


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

Alright bud, how much did you run? I have to take 20mg for about 2 weeks before my sensitivity goes down for on cycle gyno. I feel letro pulsed at 2.5mg every 4/5days works well for me too and can't really account for ever having sides from it.


----------



## mrbig! (May 9, 2013)

Did 40mg ed mate started to get better after a week or so then came back mate!! Its a nitemare nothin seems to touch it. Hence why im trying aromasin this time


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

25mg aromasin ed should do the do mate,


----------



## mrbig! (May 9, 2013)

GMO said:


> 25mg aromasin ed should do the do mate,


Ok cheers mate..should i run that dose all through my cycle or should i reduce it once its got a hold of it


----------



## rumbaba (Oct 2, 2012)

Heres a write up from another forum. Hope it helps, After reading it Aromasin is the AI I chose to go with.Appropriate uses for Exemestane:

#1) on cycle estrogen control - that's right, any and all estrogen related problems can and should be corrected with this compound, from gynecomastia to acne to bloat exemestane is a panacea, run it at 12.5mg e4d for gynecomastia protection and bloat control, or run it at 25mg ED for pre-contest or for gynecomastia sensitive individuals or moon face. the beauty of aromasin is it's okay to use preventatively and not just as spot treatment for gynecomastia as it doesn't hurt gains nearly to the degree that other Anti-E's do, i'd still recommend using Anti-E's only if you need them, but if you must use one throughout your cycle, you couldn't pick a better compound to use.

#2) PCT. Aromasin is the premier PCT drug in my experience... honestly PCT is kind of fun with aromasin (maybe that's a stretch) but it's a breeze compared to clomid/nolva and significantly better than a-dex (more powerful and fewer sides) it works excellently with HCG - human chorionic gonadotropin - and keeps the extra aromatization from the HCG - human chorionic gonadotropin - injects at bay (you can even run higher dosages of HCG - human chorionic gonadotropin - above 500iu/inject) and another bonus is since it's safe and comfortable to run for longer periods of time, you can stretch your PCT out to 6 or 8 weeks for suppressive cycles to make sure you get everything back in full working order

#3) gynecomastia reversal - in conjunction with a selective estrogen receptor modulator (raloxifene or tamoxifen) and/or a dihydrotestosterone derived compound aromasin can be effective in reversing/reducing existing gynecomastia

#4) off cycle testosterone boost - sometimes if i dont feel like running a cycle but still want a little extra kick i'll take 25mg EOD for 4-6 weeks, gains aren't improved all that greatly but significantly, but i do it more for the Libido/mental effects anyways.

#5) hypogonadism - so you're getting older, you've been cycling since you were 21 and your natty test levels just never get back in the good range, but you don't wanna go HRT??? aromasin will get you back in the game without having to take the plunge for HRT.

Inappropriate uses for exemestane:

#1) giving your gf hot flashes

well that's my write up for the best Anti-E out there, i'm sure i left some stuff out, if anyone has any questions feel free to PM me or ask on this thread?

Common dosages: 12.5mg ed/eod, 25mg ed/eod

Trt dosages: 6.25mg ed, 12.5mg 2-3 times per week


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

mrbig! said:


> Ok cheers mate..should i run that dose all through my cycle or should i reduce it once its got a hold of it


Id run that till gyno is gone them half the dose and see how you get on mate


----------



## mrbig! (May 9, 2013)

GMO said:


> Id run that till gyno is gone them half the dose and see how you get on mate


Do u know how long it takes before i know if its working or not pal...


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

mrbig! said:


> Do u know how long it takes before i know if its working or not pal...


you should see and feel the effects after a few days mate,


----------



## mrbig! (May 9, 2013)

GMO said:


> you should see and feel the effects after a few days mate,


Ok cheers. On day 4 at the moment and still getting sensitive periods in the day. Its not constant all day now though. Hopefully it will be feeling normal soon. Thinking that my body will have to get rid of the circulating E first which could take some time


----------



## justinm74 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi mate, I had a flare up a while back and used 25mg per day, took around 4-5 days for sensitivity to go away and about anther 5 days for puffy nipple to go so you should start seeing it improve soon.

I dropped to 12.5 per day for rest of course (3 weeks) and had no more issues.


----------



## mrbig! (May 9, 2013)

justinm74 said:


> Hi mate, I had a flare up a while back and used 25mg per day, took around 4-5 days for sensitivity to go away and about anther 5 days for puffy nipple to go so you should start seeing it improve soon.
> 
> I dropped to 12.5 per day for rest of course (3 weeks) and had no more issues.


Thanks mate that reasured me!! Im hopein aromasin is the one for me as adex doesnt cut it at all and i HATE letro sides lol


----------



## justinm74 (Feb 13, 2012)

I hope so too mate, nothing worse than a wait to see if it works! I can handle most sides but anything to do with nip area makes me paranoid of something permenant...must check it every hour....which makes it worse!


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Aromasin won't get rid of gyno...

If you want to stop the estrogen bonding to your nips, then run both nolva and aromasin together on cycle. Was recommended to me here and its worked a treat.

If you have a gyno lump, Aromasin won't get rid of it for you.


----------



## mrbig! (May 9, 2013)

justinm74 said:


> I hope so too mate, nothing worse than a wait to see if it works! I can handle most sides but anything to do with nip area makes me paranoid of something permenant...must check it every hour....which makes it worse!


Same as mate. I have lumps but not that big as of yet... hate the sensitivity though its so annoying!!!! No pain up to now though which is strange


----------



## mrbig! (May 9, 2013)

no-way said:


> Aromasin won't get rid of gyno...
> 
> If you want to stop the estrogen bonding to your nips, then run both nolva and aromasin together on cycle. Was recommended to me here and its worked a treat.
> 
> If you have a gyno lump, Aromasin won't get rid of it for you.


I know mate. As my post states just want to prevent it getting worse. I can deal with the current lumps as only small and havnt grown for ages. Just when thy get sensitive i cant help but think there progressing


----------



## justinm74 (Feb 13, 2012)

no-way said:


> Aromasin won't get rid of gyno...
> 
> If you want to stop the estrogen bonding to your nips, then run both nolva and aromasin together on cycle. Was recommended to me here and its worked a treat.
> 
> If you have a gyno lump, Aromasin won't get rid of it for you.


I have no doubt it wouldn't be enough at later stages, i was lucky as in it reversed the early signs (sensitivity/puffy/painful).

Think i will just run both in future like you just to be safe as not worth the stress! lol


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

justinm74 said:


> I have no doubt it wouldn't be enough at later stages, i was lucky as in it reversed the early signs (sensitivity/puffy/painful).
> 
> Think i will just run both in future like you just to be safe as not worth the stress! lol


I started to get puffyness and small lumps at the start of this cycle, I was already using Aromasin, add in nolva for 3 weeks and all signs have gone now and back to Aromasin 25mg eod or e3d.


----------



## justinm74 (Feb 13, 2012)

mrbig! said:


> Same as mate. I have lumps but not that big as of yet... hate the sensitivity though its so annoying!!!! No pain up to now though which is strange


I only had a small lump and puffiness on one nipple. looked horrible compared to other side. I def had pain though, daughter likes to use me as a climbing frame so was a painful week! :crying:


----------



## justinm74 (Feb 13, 2012)

no-way said:


> I started to get puffyness and small lumps at the start of this cycle, I was already using Aromasin, add in nolva for 3 weeks and all signs have gone now and back to Aromasin 25mg eod or e3d.


Have you ever tried running nolva from the start? I have read a few people say that they do it but not tried myself yet.

Would prefer no flare up at all if poss.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

justinm74 said:


> Have you ever tried running nolva from the start? I have read a few people say that they do it but not tried myself yet.
> 
> Would prefer no flare up at all if poss.


Nope I haven't, not sure if there would any neg sides involved in running nolva for an extended period?


----------



## justinm74 (Feb 13, 2012)

no-way said:


> Nope I haven't, not sure if there would any neg sides involved in running nolva for an extended period?


Sure there must be but only heard some say that it can hinder gains slightly, even at that i think it would be a fair trade off.

Want to start a new cycle in the new year so going to be digging through the info on here to make sure :thumbup1:


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

justinm74 said:


> Sure there must be but only heard some say that it can hinder gains slightly, even at that i think it would be a fair trade off.
> 
> Want to start a new cycle in the new year so going to be digging through the info on here to make sure :thumbup1:


Think it will depend greatly on what your running during your cycle as to the impact it'll make on gains. Good luck buddy.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

no-way said:


> Nope I haven't, not sure if there would any neg sides involved in running nolva for an extended period?


i hate nolva, ive read it can be genotoxic.. messes with dna, also give me stotting head and makes me and moody, aromasin for me, f!k nolva lol


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

GMO said:


> i hate nolva, ive read it can be genotoxic.. messes with dna, also give me stotting head and makes me and moody, aromasin for me, f!k nolva lol


Apart from its great to stoping estrogen bonding to the nipple, and Aromasin doesn't specialise in that...

Luckily for me it doesn't make me moody or give me headaches... My Wife has that effect at times though! :lol:


----------



## mrbig! (May 9, 2013)

Think i will throw some tamox in the mix then if nothing changes in the next few days. Ran it on its own a few times on cycle and still got flair up. So that kind of put me off it all together. But worth a go


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

no-way said:


> Apart from its great to stoping estrogen bonding to the nipple, and Aromasin doesn't specialise in that...
> 
> Luckily for me it doesn't make me moody or give me headaches... My Wife has that effect at times though! :lol:


aye women do have that effect lol

you not worried about it may be messing with you dna ? if you use aromasin through you wont(shouldnt) get oestrogen rebound or need nolva.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

GMO said:


> aye women do have that effect lol
> 
> you not worried about it may be messing with you dna ? if you use aromasin through you wont(shouldnt) get oestrogen rebound or need nolva.


Not more so than the long term effects of AAS in general.

As I mentioned, I was already using Aromasin at the start of this cycle (dbol 60mg test 750mg ew), 25mg eod the same as my last cycle and started getting small lumps and really sore nips. Jumped on 20mg nolva for 2-3 weeks and its gone, so have now gone back to aromasin 25mg eod as ive finished the dbol kickstart.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

We're the cheapest place to get aromisin?

£22 of United pharma, 30 tabs 25mg, is that cheap?

Also if I already have gyno how much would I need?

Am also going to run nolvadex and prop around 2g of gear

I normally just use 1.5tabs PW of letro but it's killed my sex drive


----------

